# Can you have a "quad" color?



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Like if you were breed tan into tri colors, would you have four different zones of color, or does the c-dilutions wash out the tan bellies? I'm guessing that's the case, since I can't find pictures of them anywhere.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

C-dilute does wash out the tan in patches, same as the top. You would have patches of tan on the belly. It wouldn't be a quad-colour really though, any more than a pied tan is a tricolour.

However, I have recently judged quad-colours. Naturally they didn't get placed because the tricolour standard specifies three colours not four! They were tricolours made with Siamese and were black, beige and white - but because Siamese darkens towards the rump, there were two distinctly different shades of beige. Actually, if you include the dark brown points, they were quint-colours! Pretty, but not show standard. The Siamese gene is a complete disaster for breeding tricolours or splashed for showing.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have quite a few agouti tris and quads are common and unwelcome.They are pretty though.I have an agouti splashed/tri with an orange patched fox belly.I'll get you a pic.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

A lot of the tri breeders in the US call their sooty tris "quad colors" because the sooty patches across the spine are darker than the lighter patches on the sides, face, and rump. Personally, just looks like a poor tri to me. :/ You could probably breed it into something worthwhile, but I guess I'm just not a fan.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

white/agouti/silver agouti/cream


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the input everyone, and thanks for the picture!


----------

